

What is a hacker? ...or, let me know if I'm wasting my time. - dlf
http://overnumerated.com/what-is-a-hacker

======
bootload
a good description is found in _"How To Become A Hacker"_ ~
<http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html>

~~~
dlf
Funny. That's exactly what I cited in my blog post! :-)

------
majmun
just say you found article on ycombinator.

